# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  По поводу мяса. Скользкий момент.

## Dvija Haridas das

Сейчас беженцам и пострадавшим с Донбасса дают гуманитарную помощь в ней кроме всяких круп и сгущёнки есть мясные и рыбные консервы.
Ситуация. Товарищ, который знает что я беженец и вегетарианец, и получаю этот набор, попросил отдать мясо из этого гуманитарного набора. Не отдать я не могу, так как он мне много помог, будет очень неудобно, а я не могу дать ему мясо, как быть?

----------


## Дамир

Смело передайте ему эти консервы, так Вы поступите Мудро !

----------


## Dvija Haridas das

> Смело передайте ему эти консервы, так Вы поступите Мудро !


Почему?

----------


## Дамир

> Почему?


На этот вопрос Вам ответят Мудрецы, их здесь предостаточно. Потерпите совсем немного )))

----------


## Сева

Можно еще продать, а деньги Кришне (можно в храм). Энергия Кришны не должна пропадать. Тушенка стоит денег, рассматривайте ее как деньги. Эти деньги пойдут либо Кришне либо млеччхам, выбор за Вами  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Сейчас беженцам и пострадавшим с Донбасса дают гуманитарную помощь в ней кроме всяких круп и сгущёнки есть мясные и рыбные консервы.
> Ситуация. Товарищ, который знает что я беженец и вегетарианец, и получаю этот набор, попросил отдать мясо из этого гуманитарного набора. Не отдать я не могу, так как он мне много помог, будет очень неудобно, а я не могу дать ему мясо, как быть?


Если человек подошел и сам попросил, я бы отдала, тем более если учесть ситуацию голода в том регионе страны. В целом, когда стоит какой-то сложный для нас выбор, будет правильным проанализировать, какой наш поступок будет больше усливать наше сознание Кришны. Так и поступить.

----------


## Dvija Haridas das

Уточнение: мы на территории России, никто не голодает.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Выбросить на мусорку, а человеку сказать, что уже отдал другим ( имея в виду червячков на мусорке ) 
И карму не заработаете и не обманете человека

----------


## Виктор_

В чем сколькозть момента? просит, можете, отдайте, наверняка осознанно просит. Это значит понимает, что ему "нужно".
Это мое мнение  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вайшнавам не позволительно переносить мясо. 
Мясные консервы - тушенка из коров, скорее всего? последствия должны знать. 
Если так, какая разница, что будет думать о вас этот человек, если вы ему их не передадите? 
У вас есть знание, у него нет. 

 Если человек не умирает с голоду, нет никакой необходимости передавать ему мясо и рыбу. 
Но это повод объяснить, как действует закон кармы за участие в убийстве животных: *cкотобойни - главная причина войн на земле.* 

Только вот от того, что вы эти продукты уже переносили, ему будет трудно понять, почему это вы теперь вдруг опомнились.  
Поэтому сделайте на этом акцент, что вы  ошиблись, что это не верно, а верно так-то и так-то.
Только видя серьезность вайшнавов, люди впечатляются и задумываются. 
Сейчас как раз такой повод предоставился.

----------


## Соня

Не переживайте. В консервах мясо только на фото,внутри его нет,там соя,крупы,ароматизаторы и красители. Хорошо,если там 1% мяса содержится,но скорее всего,что и 1% нет.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Напишите заявление организаторам Гумпомощи чтобы они вам заменили мясо. Вот во времена ВОВ некурящим бойцам вместо табака давали сахар

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Выбросить на мусорку, а человеку сказать, что уже отдал другим ( имея в виду червячков на мусорке )


или уличным собакам

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Не переживайте. В консервах мясо только на фото,внутри его нет,там соя,крупы,ароматизаторы и красители. Хорошо,если там 1% мяса содержится,но скорее всего,что и 1% нет.


Это вопрос не кол-ва процентов, а того, проявлять милость к человеку или нет, объяснить принцип отказа от насилия или промолчать. Подвести к пониманию истинной причины войны или оставить в неведении - несмотря на оказанную помощь. Давать в ответ на помощь мясо - в высшей степени неправильно. Кришна от вайшнавов не того ждет.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

А зачем вы его брали? Не было бы скользких моментов даже во время его хранения у себя... Можно было прямо на кассе вернуть в пункте выдачи.

----------


## Анджи

> Можно еще продать, а деньги Кришне (можно в храм). Энергия Кришны не должна пропадать. Тушенка стоит денег, рассматривайте ее как деньги. Эти деньги пойдут либо Кришне либо млеччхам, выбор за Вами


 Не стоит продавать гуманитарную помощь!

----------


## Анджи

Консервы верните в пункт выдачи. Другу обьясните свое отношение к мясу. Если Вы уже отдали консервы другу, то не переживайте. Все мы учимся жить правильно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Прабху скорее всего и не брал консервы и не собирался, а этот человек просто попросил отдавать их ему, раз он вегетарианец. Так и получается, когда мы молчим, что вайшнавы, говорим, что просто вегетарианцы - потом создаются такие ситуации. Кришна их создает, когда  Ему хочется, чтобы мы про Него рассказывали людям, а не просто про свое вегетарианство.

----------


## Варган

В комментарии к ШБ 1.7.37 Шрила Прабхупада рассказывает:



> По словам Ману, великого автора свода гражданских и религиозных законов, даже убийцу животного нужно считать убийцей, потому что мясо животного не предназначено в пищу цивилизованным людям, чья основная обязанность - готовить себя к возвращению к Богу. Ману говорит, что убийство животного - это настоящий сговор группы грешников, и каждый из них должен быть наказан как убийца, подобно тому, как наказывают соучастников преступления, повинных в убийстве человека.
> 
> Тот, кто дает разрешение на убийство животного или убивает животное, торгует мясом убитого животного, готовит пищу из мяса животного, занимается распределением этой пищи и, наконец, ест пищу, приготовленную из тела убитого животного, - убийца, и по закону природы должен понести наказание.


В Ману Самхите 5.51 написано: 


> Позволяющий [убить животное], рассекающий [тушу], убивающий, покупающий и продающий [мясо], готовящий [из него пищу], подающий [его к столу], вкушающий — [все они] убийцы.


То есть то, что Шрила Прабхупада перевёл как "кто занимается распределением", другие переводчики перевели как "подающий [мясо к столу]".

----------


## Варган

В английском оригинале комментария Шрилы Прабхупады к ШБ 1.7.37 - "he who administers distribution of the foodstuff", что также может значить "тот, кто занимается раздачей или распространением этой пищи".

----------


## Aniruddha das

Мясо лучше ни у кого не брать ни в каком виде и никому его не давать также. Иначе можно стать соучастником убийства животных, а за это придется нести ответственность, как описано выше.


> Тот, кто дает разрешение на убийство животного или убивает животное, торгует мясом убитого животного, готовит пищу из мяса животного, занимается распределением этой пищи и, наконец, ест пищу, приготовленную из тела убитого животного, - убийца, и по закону природы должен понести наказание.


 Здесь не должно быть никаких сентиментов. 

Еще сталкивался с такой глупостью среди преданных: кормление животных мясом. Логика такая: животные же могут есть мясо. Они-то могут, но вы, покупая мясо и кормя их, становитесь соучастниками убийства животных, за что придется отвечать. Выход в этой ситуации простой: либо кормить животных прасадом, либо просто не иметь этих животных у себя.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Уточнение: мы на территории России, никто не голодает.


Если никто не голодает, тогда нет и сложности ситуации. 
В истории был пример мудреца Вишвамитры, который ел мясо, чтобы не умереть от голода. Это не ваш случай, конечно.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> В истории был пример мудреца Вишвамитры, который ел мясо, чтобы не умереть от голода. Это не ваш случай, конечно.


Насколько я помню, там история несколько сложнее была. Сам Вишвамитра без проблем бы умер от голода, что ему, мудрецу то... Но у него были какие-то важные обязанности, и только ради этого он счел возможным поддержать своё тело таким нехорошим способом. Ну и в том варианте, что я слышал, он таки ничего и не съел, поскольку полубоги не выдержали и изменили ситуацию.

----------


## Евгений Анатольевич

– – – – – – – – – – – – – – – – – – – – – – – – – – – – – – – – – – – –
"Уточнение: мы на территории России, никто не голодает."
Читайте внимательно тему. Речь не о том, что кто-то голодает!
...Читаю и радуюсь, какие все учёные. Теоретики (!  :smilies:  )
Конечно, правильнее всего было бы выкладывать обратно эти консервы из гуманитарного пайка сразу же как только он попадает в руки (или просить их не ложить - или выложить - человека на выдаче) Но - мы с вами не знаем Обстоятельств этой *выдачи* - ведь вряд ли люди приходят "по номеркам" и чинно сидят в коридоре на стульчиках, ожидая своей очереди (как в больнице)... Может быть такое, что это большая толпа, давка, все раздражены, а гум.пайки уже заранее расфасованы в пакеты (для скорости выдачи), которые туго завязаны... - представили? Как тут быть? Начать НЕПОНЯТНО ЗАЧЕМ (для всех остальных) развязывать пакет (а он, (...), не развязывается!), задерживая очередь, в конце концов рвать его, и при этом ещё громко "проповедовать" раздражённым и усталым людям о греховности мясоедения - и не просто потому, что это врэдно для здоровья, а что "какой-то неизвестный и непонятный Кришна(с маленькой буквы)" против этого - и Почему, собственно?(!) ...А если Он ещё и НЕ "неизвестный", то можно нарваться на религиозный фанатизм, подогретый обстоятельствами физическими и психическими - и тяготеющий к массовости.
.....В такой ситуации надо быть практичным - молча взять пакет и отойти, как все.... И затем уже предложить - "КТО ЖЕЛАЕТ?" - вынуть и забрать себе греховную еду. Если этим "кто-то" хочет быть вышеназванный товарищ, - что ж, пусть будет он - он САМ изъявил такое желание, а не Вы ему отдали это *мясо* по Своему Выбору. Только поставьте условие - пусть сам и ходит вместе с Вами за пайком, и сам же на месте достаёт из него консервы... - так можно даже не прикасаться к ним самому. ...А пока вместе ходите, можете ему и попроповедовать.....  :smilies: 

Добавлю, что можно, конечно, отдавать всё бродячим животным - и, возможно, так будет максимально правильно...(ведь иначе консервы эти безусловно съест кто-то из людей) - но как воспримет это тот товарищ (а также любой другой голодный и неЗнающий человек... беженец ли, нет ли)..?  Прабху Патита-Павана-дас в лекции сказал, что "отношения дороже истины" - не будет отношений, КОМУ будете проповедовать? Вы эти греховные продукты не купили (и не продали) - считайте, что их выдали ему напрямую. Но, поскольку он обратился именно к Вам, пускай и с неправедным мотивом, - значит Кришна устроил это хотя бы для того, чтобы Вы смогли сказать конкретно ему пару слов..... А что мясо... - Вы его ним не ИСКУСИЛИ - он и так мясоед, как я понял.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Насколько я помню, там история несколько сложнее была. Сам Вишвамитра без проблем бы умер от голода, что ему, мудрецу то... Но у него были какие-то важные обязанности, и только ради этого он счел возможным поддержать своё тело таким нехорошим способом. Ну и в том варианте, что я слышал, он таки ничего и не съел, поскольку полубоги не выдержали и изменили ситуацию.



Наверное, вы знаете эту историю в подробностях. Но от Шрилы Прабхупады я слышала, что он-таки ел мясо.

Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады:В писаниях упоминается апа-дхарма, то есть предписанные обязанности человека в экстренных ситуациях. Говорится, что великий мудрец Вишвамитра, попав в чрезвычайно опасное положение, был вынужден питаться мясом собак. В случае крайней необходимости разрешается питаться мясом различных животных, но это еще не значит, что должны существовать постоянно действующие бойни для обеспечения потребностей мясоедов, и что государство должно поощрять эту систему. Никому не следует без крайней необходимости употреблять в пищу мясо в обычное время только ради того, чтобы доставить удовольствие своему языку. Если кто-то поступает так, царь или глава правительства обязан наказать его за это грубое наслаждение

Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.2.17 текст 16 http://www.vyasa.ru/books/ShrimadBhagavatam/?id=302

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Наверное, вы знаете эту историю в подробностях. Но от Шрилы Прабхупады я слышала, что он-таки ел мясо.


Да, Вы правы. В английском оригинале у Прабхупады написано еще хуже - "had to live on the flesh of dogs" - "вынужден был жить на мясе собак"  :blink:  То есть не раз, и не два... Почему то сейчас эту историю по-другому рассказывают.

----------


## Сева

> Не стоит продавать гуманитарную помощь!


Почему?

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

Гуманитарный набор предполагает, что часть его может быть не съедена ввиду религиозных убеждений, медицинских проблем, вкусовых предпочтений. 
Люди едят разное, влпоть до, например, разложившегося мяса. У человека вкус соответствует его природе. Если человек просит себе то, что ему вкусно из этого набора, то это нормально.
Либо Вы пытаетесь привить вкус к вегетарианству(что почти бесперспективно), либо не мешаете ему кушать.
Либо отдаете уже имеющийся кусок мяса, либо будет куплен другой кусок. Неважно, что не Вами, но от другой коровы или свиньи. Мне кажется, что поделиться имеющимся кармически более верно, чем предлагать покупать другой кусок мяса.

----------


## Сандра

я бы.... я бы отдала эти консервы лучше бомжу на улице, чтобы хоть было чем закусить...

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Если нету выбора: брать или не брать такой пакет с продуктами, тогда, мне кажется, нет особой разницы как вы избавитесь от этих консерв. Смысл в том, чтобы избавиться от них. Если же выбор есть, например, человек сам работает и может полностью обеспечить себя, тогда брать такой пакет будет уже излишеством и встает вопрос: зачем? 
В любом случае я бы не стала брать что-либо *взамен* за эти продукты убийства, иначе это выходит своего рода "оплата".
Если бы пришлось оказаться в такой ситуации, я бы скорее выбросила эти консервы в мусорное ведро, чем передавать кому-то (кто не страдает от голода, но ему просто нравится такой низший вкус), а потом слушать благодарности в свой адрес... Но тут важно как сам человек воспринимает эту ситуацию. Иначе если преданный сам не понимает толком почему плохо убийство животных, на вопросы "Почему мне не отдал?" и подобные он не сможет понятным образом объяснить свою точку зрения и все это будет выглядеть простым религиозным фанатизмом. Чтобы не отдавать другим мясо и нормально объяснить это, нужно самому быть убежденным преданным. Иначе большое значение будет действительно иметь мнение окружающих.  


Конечно, такая ситуация, которая сложилась с жителями восточной Украины, выходит за рамки обычной ординарной. С другой стороны Кришна всегда поддерживает преданных. Буквально сегодня слушала лекцию Шрилы Прабхупады, в которой он рассказывал о трудном времени, когда из-за войны не хватало продуктов питания и люди умирали с голоду, а ему приходилось поддерживать около десяти человек (жена, дети, слуга). Но Прабхупада делится, что он наблюдал, что никто из тех, кто были преданными, в этот период не страдали серьезно, никто не умер от голода и тому подобного. Кришна защищает Своих преданных. Поэтому сильно волноваться нет причин.

----------


## Сева

я считаю что продать и деньги в храм это лучший вариант, потому что млеччхи все равно купят себе мясо, не у Вас так у кого-то другого, так зачем же деньгам пропадать?

Я смотрел фильм про Прабхупаду, по моему Ачарья называется, показывают в Киевском храме ИСККОН по понедельникам, так там была история про то как у Прабхупады был ученик на Маврикии, индус по происхождению и у него был супермаркет - семейный бизнес, и в супермаркете продавали мясо. Ученик не сразу его закрыл и Прабхупада отнесся с пониманием, потому что не так просто взять и сразу бросить бизнес.

Это я к тому что нет ничего страшного в том чтобы продать мясо раз оно уже пришло.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

А в этом видео было сказано был ли этот ученик инициированным и принимал ли Шрила Прабхупада от него деньги, полученные с продажи мяса?

Любые деньги несут в себе отпечаток деятельности, с помощью которой они были получены.
Есть такая история про куртизанку. Ее рассказывал Госвами Махарадж. Однажды она раскаялась в том, чем она занимается, и решила посвятить свою жизнь Богу. Женщина распродала все свое имущество и пришла в храм, чтобы пожертвовать эти деньги. Но пуджари Джаганнатхи отказался, потому что она сказала чем занималась раньше. Тогда бывшая куртизанка решила поститься до смерти, раз даже так она не может Богу послужить. Ночью Джаганнатх пришел к пуджари во сне и сказал: "Она мне пришла деньги пожертвовать, а не тебе. Ты должен взять их, приготовить пир и накормить всех садху в округе". Утром пуджари нашел эту женщину и рассказал ей про свой сон. Она с радостью отдала ему все, а тот приготовил пир, как и было ему сказано, созвал всех садху и накормил их изысканными яствами. Ночью у всех садху случился конфуз на сексуальной почве... Наутро, смущенные они потихоньку признались друг другу что с ними произошло ночью. Оказалось, что у всех та же проблема произошла. 
Поразмыслив, они поняли, что наверное это как-то связно с пиром, которым их накормили накануне. Садху пришли к пуджари и стали требовать, чтобы тот им все объяснил. Бедному пуджари не оставалось ничего другого как рассказать НА КАКИЕ ДЕНЬГИ был приготовлен прасад. И теперь уже садху стали поститься, чтобы узнать причину такого беспорядка. Ночью к ним ко всем пришел Джаганнатха. Садху возмущенно спрашивают его: "Это ведь твой прасад был, прасад от Джаганнатхи! Он ведь траснцендентен". Джаганнатх: "Прасад-то трансцендентен, но голову на плечах тоже нужно иметь. Прасад нужно почитать, а не объедаться им. Нужно было почтить пару кусочков, а остальное выбросить собакам". 

Мораль сей истории в том, что не нужно закрывать глаза на качество приходящих денег. Даже если допустить, что в той истории о которой вы пишете, Шрила Прабхупада и принимал какие-то пожертвования от индуса, торгующего мясом, мы еще не знаем как он их дальше использовал и использовал ли вообще. Шрила Прабхупада - могущественный преданный. Мы - нет. Стоит малейшему ветру майи подуть и нас уже сдуло.
Еще один аргумент: индусы как правило не убивают коров и не торгуют таким мясом. В тех консервах, которые могут ложить беженцам из Донбасса вполне могут попасться такие.   




> Это я к тому что нет ничего страшного в том чтобы продать мясо раз оно уже пришло.


Шрила Прабхупада множество раз говорил о том, что причиной всех войн является мясоедение и убийство животных (к одной из категорий этого убийство относится продажа мяса). Нетрудно предположить, что в небольших масштабах, это приводит к конфликтам и ссорам. Поэтому если кто-то будет жертвовать деньги в храм, полученные с продажи мяса, не удивляйтесь, если в храме начнутся подобные конфликты и выяснения отношений, либо даже вся ятра может расколоться на партии по убеждениям вместо сотрудничества.

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Пандавы в целом лесу всех зверей истребили, чтобы кормить живших там брахманов.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Ссылку дадите? Интересно.

----------


## Сева

> А в этом видео было сказано был ли этот ученик инициированным и принимал ли Шрила Прабхупада от него деньги, полученные с продажи мяса?


Брал ли Прабхупада у него деньги ничего сказано не было, а насчет инициации насколько я помню да он был инициирован, но  точно сказать не могу. можно будет пересмотреть как-нибудь, или даже расспросить учеников Прабхупады при случае.

----------


## Сева

> Пандавы в целом лесу всех зверей истребили, чтобы кормить живших там брахманов.


Это может быть неправильный перевод. советские млеччхи "ученые" неправильно переводили Махабхарату и они могли переводить неавторитетное издание.

----------


## Сева

> Любые деньги несут в себе отпечаток деятельности, с помощью которой они были получены.


Да, они несут, только это высокий стандарт.

Кришна говорит в Гите что огонь всегда покрыт дымом а деятельность всегда имеет недостатки.

шудре приходится выполнять приказы недостойного хозяина, вайшье врать и торговать на черном рынке, а кшатрию врать и убивать.

Если уже мы родились в этой стране млеччх то нам придется так или иначе сталкиватся с грязью в нашей жизни и это не страшно если всегда помнить кто такой Бог и какие у нас с ним отношения.

Арджуна тоже был в полном шоке когда ему пришлось родственников убивать у него руки тряслись и во рту пересохло от страха. И он боялся что попадет в ад за грех. Но Кришна ему объяснил что главное не что ты делаешь а в каком сознании ты это делаешь. И после этого Арджуна взял себя в руки и продал все мясо а деньги пожертвовал Кришне  :smilies: 

На санкиртану ходили когда-нибудь? там и алкаши жертвуют и бандиты и проститутки и ничего.

Ну хотя если Вы способны вычитывать несколько лакхов джапы в день тогда может у Вас и не будет грязи в жизни, только я лично на это не способен.

----------


## Виктор_

если передать кому-то консервы или мясо грех, и ты соучастник, то платить налоги , другие пошлины, и в принципе платить кому-то деньги , так или иначе делает нас косвенными участниками убийства животных. Объяснять не надо финансовый круговорот.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Когда мы едим овощи и фрукты, мы тоже убиваем растения. А когда дышим воздухом или наступаем при ходьбе, под ногами умирают миллионы живых существ. 
Не нужно абсолютизировать. Принцип ненасилия не черно-белый. 
Есть меньшее зло, а есть большее. Смысл в том, чтобы делать то, что от нас зависит. И положиться на Бога в том, что от нас НЕ зависит.
Продавать или не продавать мясо - зависит от нас. Платить налоги государству, которое санкционирует убийство или не платить - НЕ зависит в той же степени, в какой это касается личной продажи мяса. (P.S.: если не платить налоги, то вероятнее всего вас посадят в тюрьму).
Насчет получения пожертвований на санкиртане, то это тоже своего рода риск. Но Прабхупада и его последователи идут на этот риск ради проповеди сознания Кришны. Но о какой проповеди идет речь в случае продажи мяса и пожертвовании этих денег в храм?

Что касается ситуации, в которой оказались преданные из восточной Украины, то однозначно она непростая. Поэтому тут не должно быть чрезмерной строгости. Как и в случае с Вишвамитрой Муни. Но есть принцип в отношении мяса. О нем я и писала. Да, это высокий стандарт. В том числе на начальных этапах не следования этому принципу большинство преданных скорее всего даже не почувствует на себе никакой разницы. Но последствия рано или поздно все равно скажутся. Поэтому выбирать как поступать пусть остается за ними (или за вами, хотя вы в Киеве, а не иммигрант из Донбасса). Можно все! Только отдавайте себе отчет в том какие последствия могут прийти и сможете ли вы справиться с ними.

----------


## Виктор_

> Но последствия рано или поздно все равно скажутся.


любое негативное восприятие ситуации можно интерпретировать , как расплату за что-то, но это ведь не обязательно так?

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Конечно не обязательно. Тем не менее есть закономерность. Если поэкспериментировать, можно самому ее установить. Но экспериментировать не всегда полезно...

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

> Ссылку дадите? Интересно.


Аудиокнига "Махабхарата" студия "Свирель", глава 20 "Восхождение Арджуны на небо". "...кроме того, к вам приходит сюда множество брахманов, в совершенстве знающих Веды, и всех их вы кормите, скоро в этом лесу переведется вся дичь, и погибнут все деревья и травы..."

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Аудиокнига "Махабхарата" студия "Свирель", глава 20 "Восхождение Арджуны на небо". "...кроме того, к вам приходит сюда множество брахманов, в совершенстве знающих Веды, и всех их вы кормите, скоро в этом лесу переведется вся дичь, и погибнут все деревья и травы..."


А где тут говорится о том, что Пандавы убивали животных чтобы накормить мясом брахманов? Почему должны погибнуть все деревья и травы? Может виной тому какой-то бедствие? И какой вариант Махабхараты читается в этой аудиокниге? Не вся та Махабхарата, которой стоит верить. По последней версии снятого фильма "Махабхарата" (2013) Кришна остановил время на Курукшетре во время повествования Бхагавад-гиты (нонсенс!), Парашурама избивал ногами Бхишму во время сражения (в ведической культуре даже касаться ногами другого недопустимо), а женщины этого сериала одеваются и ведут себя похлеще современных феминисток (список неполный).

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Лучшим ответом на изначальный вопрос этой темы был бы, если бы общество вайшнавов взялось и позаботилось о таких преданных.
К сожалению наше общество достаточно молодое, поэтому не может обеспечивать социальной защитой. Хотя некоторые общины преданных предлагали разнообразную помощь (жилье, трудоустройство) преданным-беженцам. Почему кто-то этим не воспользовался - вопрос, наверное, к ним.

----------


## Иван-Иваныч-Иванов

Вскройте банку. Налейте туда уксус и выбросьте.  :dandavat:  :stena: 
Другу скажите, что испортилось и дайте ему вегетарианскую колбасу.
Мясо можно есть в условиях войны и голода, но если есть выбор, 
лучше не иметь с ним дело, а особенно с говядиной.

----------


## Иван-Иваныч-Иванов

> Мясо лучше ни у кого не брать ни в каком виде и никому его не давать также. Иначе можно стать соучастником убийства животных, а за это придется нести ответственность, как описано выше. Здесь не должно быть никаких сентиментов. 
> 
> Еще сталкивался с такой глупостью среди преданных: кормление животных мясом. Логика такая: животные же могут есть мясо. Они-то могут, но вы, покупая мясо и кормя их, становитесь соучастниками убийства животных, за что придется отвечать. Выход в этой ситуации простой: либо кормить животных прасадом, либо просто не иметь этих животных у себя.


Да есть такое. Но, по крайней мере на Западе, уже давно продается собаче-кошачье питание из растительных компонентов.
Может и у нас будет...
К тому же многие животные вполне обходятся и без мяса. Но тут видимо зависит от вида и конкретной породы.

----------


## Иван-Иваныч-Иванов

> Можно еще продать, а деньги Кришне (можно в храм). Энергия Кришны не должна пропадать. Тушенка стоит денег, рассматривайте ее как деньги. Эти деньги пойдут либо Кришне либо млеччхам, выбор за Вами


Вы не беспокойтесь за энергию Кришны, она не пропадет :-)

----------


## Андрей Н

> Вскройте банку. Налейте туда уксус и выбросьте. 
> Другу скажите, что испортилось и дайте ему вегетарианскую колбасу.


Врать не хорошо, тем более другу. Да и выбрасывание мяса -- не лучше, чем его поедание.

----------


## Олег Качура

Можно ли с санскрита перевести слово мясо как "сегодня ты нас съел завтра подобно тебе съедят тебя". Или смысл все же другой у этого слова?

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Можно ли с санскрита перевести слово мясо как "сегодня ты нас съел завтра подобно тебе съедят тебя". Или смысл все же другой у этого слова?


Много раз слышала в лекциях, что именно так это слово и переводится. Слово состоит из: мам саха. Мам - меня, саха - он.

----------


## Яти Бхушана дас

> Уточнение: мы на территории России, никто не голодает.


Пару раз у меня случалось такое, что во время приготовления бхоги я ронял на пол какие то фрукты. Один раз апельсины, второй раз бананы. Падая они касались моих стоп и, естественно, становились непригодными для предложения Шри Шри Панча Таттве. Помню когда первый раз апельсин упал мне на ногу, я подумал, что жалко его выбрасывать. И я стал искать оправдания для сохранения апельсина. я подумал - ну он же не на ногу упал, а на тапок.  :biggrin1:  И всё в таком же духе. Но буквально через несколько секунд я подумал - разве стоит Кришна одного апельсина. И я без сожаления выбросил его в мусорку. Однажды мой Гуру Махарадж на лекции сказал, что если преданный сознательно что то нарушает в служении Кришне, то все его действия в этой связи сразу становятся бесполезны и Кришна их не примет. 
Я это всё написал к тому, что не надо так привязываться к какой то тушёнке. Если невозможно отказаться от такой помощи, то просто выбросьте её в мусорку и что дальше с ней случится - это уже не ваше дело. И забудьте про это - всех делов то.  :biggrin1:

----------


## Андрей Н

> Пару раз у меня случалось такое, что во время приготовления бхоги я ронял на пол какие то фрукты. Один раз апельсины, второй раз бананы. Падая они касались моих стоп и, естественно, становились непригодными для предложения Шри Шри Панча Таттве. Помню когда первый раз апельсин упал мне на ногу, я подумал, что жалко его выбрасывать. И я стал искать оправдания для сохранения апельсина. я подумал - ну он же не на ногу упал, а на тапок.  И всё в таком же духе. Но буквально через несколько секунд я подумал - разве стоит Кришна одного апельсина. И я без сожаления выбросил его в мусорку. Однажды мой Гуру Махарадж на лекции сказал, что если преданный сознательно что то нарушает в служении Кришне, то все его действия в этой связи сразу становятся бесполезны и Кришна их не примет. 
> Я это всё написал к тому, что не надо так привязываться к какой то тушёнке. Если невозможно отказаться от такой помощи, то просто выбросьте её в мусорку и что дальше с ней случится - это уже не ваше дело. И забудьте про это - всех делов то.


Стоит обратить внимание, что тушёнка в отличие от апельсинов не на деревьях растёт. И получают оную *путём убийства* животных. Поэтому, если человек выбрасывает тушёнку в мусорку, то становится таким же *соучастником убийства*, как и те, кто поедает мясо.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Стоит обратить внимание, что тушёнка в отличие от апельсинов не на деревьях растёт. И получают оную *путём убийства* животных. Поэтому, если человек выбрасывает тушёнку в мусорку, то становится таким же *соучастником убийства*, как и те, кто поедает мясо.


Извините, не вижу логики. Соучастников, как известно, шесть, и "выкинул труп в мусорник" вроде ни в одну категорию не вписывается. Это скорее наоборот, общеполезная деятельность - уборка мусора.

----------


## Андрей Н

> Извините, не вижу логики. Соучастников, как известно, шесть, и "выкинул труп в мусорник" вроде ни в одну категорию не вписывается. Это скорее наоборот, общеполезная деятельность - уборка мусора.


Да ладно, шутите чтоль? Скажите, что это розыгрыш!? Если хотите, я бы даже стал утверждать, что выбрасывание мяса в мусорку -- это большая степень деградации(большая степень греха), чем его поедание. Если мы берём кусочек туши, то даём тем самым разрешение на убийство. Без убийства мы ведь не можем получить этот кусочек, который выбросим в мусорку.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Вы можете утверждать что угодно, но мы опираемся на шастры.
"Когда животных убивают на бойне, за это убийство несут ответственность шесть человек, которые причастны к нему. *Тот, кто дает разрешение на убийство, тот, кто совершает его, тот, кто помогает убийце, тот, кто покупает мясо, тот, кто готовит это мясо, и тот, кто ест его, - все они считаются соучастниками убийства*." (ШБ 4.25.8 комм)
Следовательно, тот, кто выкидывает, не несет ответственности.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

А что не рассматривается вариант совсем не прикасаться к этим консервам?
А то интересно, что мы тут обсуждаем, какой из двух грехов менее греховный)




> Следовательно, тот, кто выкидывает, не несет ответственности.


Если карми убивают, чтобы есть плоть, а мы выбрасываем их еду, то они станут убивать ещё больше. Поэтому какая-то ответственность на нас ляжет, определённо. 

Есть такая группа борцов за справедливость, которая поливает краской женщин, одетых в шубы. Тем самым они хотят "воспитать" женщин, которые носят эти шубы. А итог будет таким, что станут шить ещё больше шуб(((

----------


## Андрей Н

> Вы можете утверждать что угодно, но мы опираемся на шастры.


Это радует.




> "Когда животных убивают на бойне, за это убийство несут ответственность шесть человек, которые причастны к нему. *Тот, кто дает разрешение на убийство, тот, кто совершает его, тот, кто помогает убийце, тот, кто покупает мясо, тот, кто готовит это мясо, и тот, кто ест его, - все они считаются соучастниками убийства*." (ШБ 4.25.8 комм)
> Следовательно, тот, кто выкидывает, не несет ответственности.


Уже говорил:_"Если мы берём кусочек туши, то даём тем самым разрешение на убийство. Без убийства мы ведь не можем получить этот кусочек, который выбросим в мусорку. "_
Или как по-вашему? -- типа: я животное убивать не разрешаю, но дайте мне пожалуйста вон тот кусочек его тела, я просто выброшу его в мусорку, так чтоль?

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Если взять случай беженцев, то у них просто нет вариантов, насколько я поняла: взять пакет с гуманитарной помощью нужно, иначе есть нечего. А на пункте выдачи сразу отказаться от консерв невозможно, т.к. пакет запечатан и большая очередь, поток людей. 
В то же время сам спрос на подобные пакеты гуманитарной помощи будут порождать и спрос на убийство. Поэтому я писала, что наилучшим советом было бы взять и позаботиться о таких преданных. Не их вина в том, что они оказались в такой ситуации.
Если мы не делаем ничего, чтобы помочь им, но будем осуждать за то, что они берут с другими продуктами и такие консервы, то *чем мы лучше*?

----------

